# Hi from NY and PA



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome. :wink:


----------



## DesertGal (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi, I'm new too. I know what you mean by things changing... Try being away for 30 yrs. :shock: Gee, the whole horse language thing changed (along with tons of other stuff!!!) LOL!

It's fun getting back in though!


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello, you'll be back in the swing of things in no time


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, Welcome to the Forum!


----------

